# NFC HM vs IM



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

For those of you who have fished with IM and HM blanks of the same maker I was curious if you had a preference over one or the other while fishing. I have built and fished with some NFC IM blanks and now I have some NFC HM blanks in my possession and I can's say that the HM blanks feel any better than the IMs. I have not actually fished with the HMs yet so I can't make a good comparison. In some cases the IMs feel lighter and faster to me. Any body have any thoughts on this?


Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

GL's NFC IM blanks are some of the best out there and are almost as light as the HMs. In the past the HMs were a little more fragile than the IMs and maybe a little more crisp but there really is not a big difference now. There have been some really good advancements in the resin formulas as well as the carbon fibers and scrims so now the HM are more durable. Because of the slight difference in stiffness the IM blank might be better for braid and the HM for Mono. As far as fly rods go I will go with the IM all the way because it seems to have the perfect weight, flex and stiffness for casting and catching. That is pretty much the IMX fly rod blank that makes the NRX blank for G Loomis.I would compare the NFC IM blanks to the old G. Loomis IMX blanks but better with new technology.


----------



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I have an HM, xray, ML-F blank. It was 7'3" and I cut it down to 7'. It is an awesome blank for fishing plastics. Extremely sensitive. Durability will be determined over time but so far so good.


----------

